# Wrong vehicle type



## Zeb Sheff (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a Ford explorer XLT but it was labeled as a Ford explorer Sports trac which is a four door truck. How can I change that.


----------



## UberIndyX (May 18, 2015)

Email your local uber support.


----------

